# Someone watching over me



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This actually happened to me while I was working. Read it and tell me what you 
think.....ESP or an angel whispering in my ear.

It was on a Friday. I would normally work from 7am-4pm. I lived in Danville
and worked in Bassett which was a 45 minute drive. I had been working 
about a half hour when I suddenly started getting this feeling that I wanted
to go home at noon! As the morning wore on the feeling got stronger and
stronger.....go home at noon! Finally, around 11:30 I asked my boss if I
could leave at twelve, and he said there wasn't much work in the shop so
I could go. I left at 12, but the feeling still wouldn't go away!

At 4:30 pm a tornado ripped through the town of Axton doing tremendous
damage. Axton is between Danville and Bassett. It takes 25 minutes to drive
from Bassett to Axton....if I had worked till 4 pm I would've been in passing 
through Axton when the tornado hit!

I don't know if it was esp or a guardian angel......but someone was watching
over me that day!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You know, my mom had a similar experience when she was first married. My dad and mom had planned to travel at a certain time and had been packed and ready to go.

While talking to my dad, an image of her relative (Aunt?) appeared in front of her motioning for her not to go. Mom made sure it wasn't just a daydream and it was actually there. It repeated the motion and then vanished.

It took some convincing, but my dad was convinced not to leave for another couple hours.

On the radio about an hour later, they heard about about a huge multi-car pile-up that had happened on the freeway. Exactly in the same spot where they would have been if they left at the time they were going to.

I have lots of stories about my mom and spirits. Unfortunately it appears I have not inherited the same ability- much to my frustration!


----------

